# eaton -11 transmission for white gt1650 yard boss



## znebbs (Nov 16, 2021)

Need to get a eaton 11 transmission. Can you guys tell me what tractors use this transmission. Having a hard time finding a used one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

znebbs said:


> Need to get a eaton 11 transmission. Can you guys tell me what tractors use this transmission. Having a hard time finding a used one.


Welcome to the forum. Seems the MTD 990 was very similar to the White GT1650. Might open up some possibilities.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Try an internet search for *what tractors have Eaton 11 hydros?*


----------

